# bierock recipe



## cloud9 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, my first post 

I was hoping I could start a discussion on Bierocks. I have never attempted to bake anything before, and I was hoping someone with some experience preparing bierocks could give me a great recipe for the bread.

I don't need help with the filling, but any great tips would be appreciated 

I searched around and looked at a few recipes, but have no idea where to begin.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Cloud9. I'd never heard of bierocks before, but your question taught me a thing or two!

In my search to learn more I came across this recipe: http://www.plainsfolk.com/recipe/bierock.htm

Why not stop in the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome?

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## cloud9 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the link, and yes I will go say hi in the welcome forum.

I was hoping to get a recipe someone has experimented with, so I could get some kind of feedback. Oh well, I will just do a little more research and randomly pick one that sounds good. 

I have never baked anything, so this might be interesting heheh. I am sure I can handle it, I have been a mason for 8 years, so I think I should have no problem whipping up some dough!


----------

